# Brass tube to France



## Maximil (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello

I'm looking for brass tube of the kit Jr Statesman. It's a tube of 10.2mm  (4") and a tube of 12.2mm (4.8") with a thickness about 0.25mm (0,0098").
I'm looking for about 2x 1 meters of each. In France, I don't find these. Do you know where I can find this on line in US ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't of any place that sells those tubes at a longer length, but if you are needing a longer 10.2mm tube you can buy replacement tubes for the Zen kit from craft supply. I don't know the length without looking but it's around 4in. they also sell standard length replacement tubes for the jr. statesman as well.


----------



## hdtran (Jan 17, 2011)

Maximil said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking for brass tube of the kit Jr Statesman. It's a tube of 10.2mm  (4") and a tube of 12.2mm (4.8") with a thickness about 0.25mm (0,0098").
> I'm looking for about 2x 1 meters of each. In France, I don't find these. Do you know where I can find this on line in US ?
> ...



Jr Statesman uses same length/diameter tubes as the Gentleman Jr and Majestic Jr kits (and most probably the Triton kit).

I just bought a spare set of tubes for the Majestic Jr tubes from woodturningz.com.  You can also buy them from Penn State Industries.  Being in France, I seriously doubt that Penn State can figure out how to ship them to you (I could be wrong...)  But I think Ryan et al. at woodturningz would be happy to sell you spare tubes.  You want the tubes for the Majestic Jr; it's not on the woodturningz web site, but they have a few.  Shipping will cost you more than the tubes themselves.  (p/n PKMAJJRTU).

Or are you looking for uncut tubes, and you will cut to length yourself?


----------



## Maximil (Jan 18, 2011)

I need sometimes lenght longuer than in the kit. But it's too because I crashed sometimes a kit so I need replacement pieces. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Curly (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.hobbyplace.com/materials/metal.php
http://www.ksmetals.com/resources/cuttolength.pdf
http://www.udisco.com/hobbies/inv/KS.HTM
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0093p?&C=RDA
http://www.specialshapes.com/BrassTubing.html
http://www.smetals.co.uk/table2.htm
http://www.javis.co.uk/index.php?op...116&page=shop.browse&category_id=121&vmcchk=1

Here are some for you to try. Last 2 are in England. I Googled "thin wall brass tube" and "metric brass tube". Most are selling K&S Metals products and their pdf shows they make some metric too. There must be some model and hobby suppliers in France that sell the same or equivalent products and I would have to believe the Germans would as well. 

Pete


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 18, 2011)

A little solder and flux will easily join two stock brass tubes together.  Sand off the excess solder and put the joint in the middle of the pen body.


----------

